# Dressage Breeches at a show



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What level are you showing? I would stick with white/white... I'm pretty traditional xD


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What kind of a show is it? And what do other riders do? At the local schooling dressage shows here I don't get too many weird looks for showing in beige breeches. At least not any wierder then riding in brown tack.... Seriously though, our schooling shows here aren't the best but I've seen some true blue dressage riders in beige and it didn't seem like a big deal. I would go with white if you are going to show more then once or twice or if this is anything more then a little local schooling show. Or if it is a local show but EVERYone else is in white.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Is it a schooling or recognized show? Assuming it's lower levels, tan/beige/etc is pretty much the standard in schooling shows. I don't remember about the higher levels. White breeches would probably be a little out of the norm, actually.

If it's a recognized show? White, definitely. They're required, and your scores probably won't count if you don't. Full seat is not mandatory for either, though. Just needs to be breeches!


----------

